# 7e bsod error



## Alper (Jul 14, 2008)

Please HELP ME My computer giving ***STOP 0X0000007E (0XC0000005,0X81C908A2,0X8E909A68,0X8E909764) this


----------



## keptas (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Windows Vista keeps crashing with a stop 0x0000007e error*

Well 1`st thing i would like to say is,Thanks.The last known good configuration worked for me ,although i restored my system any way .This is what you must do(might not work for evryone)when booting pres F8.Then,Last known good configuration and well it`s cool.

Edit.s.Don`t try to delete the Daemon tools(or any other program that caused the crash),it wont work.I deleted the program(as my PC took longer for the crash to happen)and the driver kept on installing.Just saying so you dont waist your time.Also safe mode(with/without Networking)does not work.One last thing if any one here has XP and is thinkin about vista PLEASE keep XP,you will save your self much time and evrything else.*sigh* I wish i had XP.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to post the full error message that you receive
reinstall your video drivers
what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

any error message
check your tempretures and voltages in the bios and post them


----------

